# Cost to replace down to the rafters



## Lilion (Aug 16, 2012)

I know this is a DIY site, not a estimate site, but I need some advice. My husband and I are looking at possibly buying a tiny (1 1/2 story, under 900 square feet) 1930's farmhouse. It has one layer of shingles and we're pretty sure it needs re-roofed, but our biggest question is what kind of cost is involved if the whole roof...shingles, boards and rafters, need replaced? There's a bit of sag - not huge - in one spot and it's so old we wouldn't be surprised if at least some rafters need replaced. 

Obviously, we'll get an inspection before we buy...but we need to know what kind of money pit we might be buying if that roof needs replaced before we decide what to offer. We're in Missouri. Any ideas of cost per square foot or however these are bid? We won't be able to DIY this ourselves...there are plenty of other projects in this little old house for us to do that. 

Thanks so much for any answers.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

tear off, shingles and decking are pretty straight forward but sagging rafters is a little too vague. That could be minor or major. 
In any case My estimating days ended about 6 years ago. 
Somebody might toss you some numbers that won't include rafters because its too open ended.


----------



## CompleteW&D (Sep 4, 2015)

It really depends on a whole bunch of things. What kind of decking, are there shakes under the shingles, etc....

Leaving rafters out of the equation, and "assuming" there are no shakes under the shingles (a MAJOR expense tearing off and cleaning up), the deck is in good shape.... you can play on around $275 - $325 per square off and back on. That would include all accessories (underlayment, ice & water shield, edge metal, vents, plumbing boots etc.) and a lifetime laminated, dimensional shingle.

Once again, TOTALLY guessing on how many squares you have.... but at 900 sq ft with a steep 12/12 pitch you will have approximately 17-18 sq. of field shingles and another 3 sq. of starter and hip and ridge, so I would plan on 20 sq. minimum.

If there are shakes under the shingles and/or decking issues, the price will go up quite a bit. But you should plan on between $6,000 - $10,000 (+ with a lot of rafter work). My guess, is it wall fall somewhere between those numbers.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Really need someone on site to look this one over.
That sag could be any number of things.
Could be as simple as someone waited to long to change the old shingles and there's some rotted sheathing or old 1 X 6's.
Someone decided to cut out some supports to use the attic for storage.
Cracked or sagging ridge beam for any number of reasons.
Someone used a 1 X 6 or even no ridge beam.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't like quoting prices because they can vary so widely but I will in this case cause I suspect your area has similar rates to mine.

I had a firm quote to strip 2 layers and apply one new one with what was formerly called 25 year shingles. The roofer warned me that in the neighborhood in question common practice in 1963 was to use 3/8" plywood. I already knew this to be a fact. The "deck cost" for those needing replacement was $30 per 4x8 sheet.

At the current prices that works out to about $8.00 for the OSB and $22 for the labor. 

We did not discuss rafters as there were no known leaks.


----------



## Lilion (Aug 16, 2012)

I know I'm going to be sound totally stupid to say this...but the ridge beam is the very tip-top, the ridge of the roof, right? It looked pretty straight. The "sag" is a dip in the flat part of the roof. But it's not severe. I didn't even see it. My husband says that his guess would be that, over a 10 foot span, it dips 2-3 inches. I don't have any idea if the decking over the rafters are 1x6 boards, which would be common when the house was built - 1930's - or if it's ever been replaced with plywood. The attic has been finished, with just crawl spaces on each side for storage and we peered in there, but they've put insulation in so you can't see the roof decking. 

I don't think that the entire roof, as in the beam and all the rafters need replaced...but some may...hence my question. 

I appreciate the feedback. Again, it's a tiny house, I'd think that would keep the price down. I don't know the pitch, but it's pretty steep.

It just occurred to me I could grab some photos off Realtor.com. Don't judge me, it actually looks better in person. :wink2: Of course, the side my husband noticed the sag doesn't have a photo.http://www.diychatroom.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

The good news here is that all of this short the rafter work is straightforward roofing and there should be plenty of contractors that you can get quotes from. Ask them to add into the quotes an upcharge for each rafter that needs replacement.

Don't hesitate to get four or five quotes.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Unless the roof was done before I doubt a home that age was built using plywood for the roof. However, is is not uncommon for there to be a sag between rafters when water or other damage occurs. A trip to the attic may answer your questions.

Replacing a rafter is no big deal. I doubt you would need more than a couple. I agree with Chuck. Local estimates are the best way to go.


----------



## Lilion (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks gentlemen! I think we're going to talk to the bank and make a low-ball offer, contingent on the inspections of course...and there has to be one heck of an inspection. There are breaker boxes, as opposed to fuse boxes, so I think the electric has been redone at some point. Unfortunately, that may have been done by the homeowners! There are gas lines _everywhere_. One chimney, which I think was to a wood stove no longer in use, is literally broken off...so we have to make sure that's not a necessary chimney and can just be removed...and on and on. Have to check the plumbing and other things and estimates on what it will take to #1, make it habitable and #2, remodel it completely. But I feel a bit better about the roof. Time will tell.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Sagging rafters were fairly common before trussed rafters became popular but I'd be for pulling some insulation and taking a look see.

The areas I'd be more concerned about as far as expensive repair would be around the rock chimney and the building addition. Leaks in those areas can cause problems from top to bottom and much more expensive to correct.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Sounds like you don't even need an inspector. You have already listed too many big ticketed items. He will probable find even more. Don't use the Realtor inspector get your own personal unbiased inspector.

Unless you can purchase it for less than 40 thousand, I would pass on this one and move on to the next one. You may have to spend 40-50 thousand to get it up to code. Sounds like a money pit. Just my opinion.


----------



## Lilion (Aug 16, 2012)

jmon said:


> Sounds like a money pit. Just my opinion.


 
Well could be.

But, it has 10 acres and a fairly new 30 x 50 metal outbuilding that has been finished inside, insulated, drywall, electric, bathroom and second sink/kitchen area. I suspect, judging by the workbench/bar area and ceiling fans, they used it for a party spot. Really, if we could manage heat and air in that, we could live there during renovations. With the acreage and metal building, we think it's probably worth $35,000 without the house. 

Our bank will insist on an appraisal. I don't think we'd offer more than $40k for it either way, just too much to do.

But, sink another $40k into it, for $80k total investment, we'd have a really nice little 2 to 3 bedroom house, 10 acres and the metal shop/bar/party central building. We've seen fewer acres for more money with nothing on it but a mobile home. 

Big decisions to make here.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Lilion said:


> Well could be.
> 
> But, it has 10 acres and a fairly new 30 x 50 metal outbuilding that has been finished inside, insulated, drywall, electric, bathroom and second sink/kitchen area. With the acreage and metal building, we think it's probably worth $35,000 without the house.
> 
> ...


Didn't realize 10 acres of land was included. I must of missed that. That's nice. That alone is worth 30-40 grand. Definitely something to think about. I'm sure you'll make the right decision.

Good luck to you and your family Lilion. Hope you can score big time on it. It's a buyer's market right now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lilion (Aug 16, 2012)

Pretty sure I didn't mention the acreage jmon. But yeah, that's what made us go look at it. We want some country time. I promised my husband hunting land in 5 years - 15 years ago - and in return we moved into town. At this point, even I'm tired of our neighbors practically living in our laps. 

Where it is, wooded acreage isn't that expensive, but the closest we've seen is 17 acres, completely untouched except for a road being put in, for $24,000. We don't know the value of the metal building, but you start adding in that, the well, power, and other improvements, I think it's worth trying for - if it's not going to fall down. It'll be a big project...but what else do we have to do with our evenings and weekends. lol


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

if that building is not in bad shape = you have a 'diamond in the rough", right there.


----------

